# Please Help Name our Tiel!



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't think of a good name for him! We're pretty sure that he is male, hatched in 2001 so he is at leat 7 yrs. and never had a name so I want it to be special.

Our 2 other Tiels are Rocky and Stella, then there are the budgies: Trident, Cornelius, Zira,Tinkerbell, Buttercup, Sonny and Cher.

Any ideas? Here is a pic of him, I thought of Bovine or Pony, lol but the DH didn't like those!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

does he do the normal wolf whistle and chatter alot bop his head up and down tap the table like a woodpecker if so then yes he is male how about ringer to match the grey ring he has


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, he's very nice! As for the name...I don't know. I don't have the imagination to come up with really unusual names....Hence my tiel's called Garry!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute  How about Galen it is a healer name meaning tranquil or Sereno


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

is the band on his leg open or closed? if its closed then he was born in 2001 but if its a open band it is *possiable* the breeder or a previous owner put a old band on him !

but every time I look at his pic the Names Bullet and Wiggles pop out at me ( i have no idea why wiggles though LOL)


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> is the band on his leg open or closed? if its closed then he was born in 2001 but if its a open band it is *possiable* the breeder or a previous owner put a old band on him !
> 
> but every time I look at his pic the Names Bullet and Wiggles pop out at me ( i have no idea why wiggles though LOL)


It is an open band, so how can I tell his age roughly? I am confused now! Lol!:blink:


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

How about Glockenspiel? (I can't be normal...it's impossible for me...)


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tiki said:


> How about Glockenspiel? (I can't be normal...it's impossible for me...)


Lol! Normal is so over-rated anyways Haley!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

As he was seven years old when you got him, how about Septimus


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Since you seem to like animated movie names (don't blame you really), what about Jacquimo? He is the swallow in the movie Thumbelina and is quite a character.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> It is an open band, so how can I tell his age roughly? I am confused now! Lol!:blink:


you got him at a breeder right?

did they give you his hatch certificiate? 

that will tell you excatly when he was born

if not Than you could ask the breeder, (if he's already told you then say you forgot what he said) and if he says its anything but 7 yrs olds (any younger) then ask him why his leg band says he was born in 2001

other than that, there really isn't a way that i know of

Tiels don't get iris rings like budgies do , so that makes it a bit harder on guessing thier ages


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm, here is a random list off the top of my head...

Cujo
Piper
Pippen
Pierre
Bobby
Oreo
Cosmo
Cupid
Chase
Taz
Basil
Tuki
Loki
Kirby
Buddy
Pall
Aurthur
Koda
Tex
Laslo
Sammy
Oliver
Zeus
Memphis
Monty
Ben
Willow
Cloud
Skylar
Hercules
Marlin
Marvin
Nemo
Gus
Teddy
Tiko
Fizzy
Tizzy
Austin
Cono
Callin
Oscar
Ty
Clyde
Axel
Harvey
Max
Ace
Leo
Lionel
Patty
Andy
Hank
Ted
Jackson
Minka
Halo
Eaton
Hunter
Forest
Birch
Maple
Pebbles
Tux
Charlie
or Danny

Kirby


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

The first name that came to mind was Blanko since his name was blank for so long.

I like Lacuna too, it means something like missing part so it would be a good name too, but it might sound more feminine.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the name Blanko, but i would spell it Blanco!  It's the name of one of the two stallions who played Shadofax in Lord of the Rings (i'm not trying to sound like a nerd here, it's just coming naturally ) and i've always loved the name.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Lol yes Normal is over rated!

I'll attempt to be normal..what about Pico? It's spanish for beak.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Well my uncle had a cat called "How are you doing" which was shortened to Howie. 
So I've always liked that name !


----------



## Kumiko (Mar 27, 2008)

Sonnie
Lazlo
Rikki
Keiko
Axel
Ajax
Nutters
Butters
Kale
....

I got more... but its a huge list.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well it was really hard to decide, but we went with Butter Ball. I still like Bovine, lol. But my DH and I just couldn't decide on one so our 6 year old said he looked like a ball of butter and it hit me. Lol!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Butter ball it is  I knew a name would come to you


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol thats a cute name 

I nick named my daughters tiel who's name is Baby - rolly polly cuz she waddles when she walks LOL or i'll say Look its a weeble wobble and she doesn't fall down either


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm glad you've decided...Butter Ball sounds good.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Butter Ball is an adorable name for a tiel.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Butterball....what a cute name!


----------

